# kabooki is here.. need help



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i placed a reservation for a 2009 lamancha doe kid from my friend.. well she just got back to me on my choices.. didn't have any pictures of the does kidding, but of their parents and grandparents

well i placed my 4 choices and i think i did ok.. but i'm not all too great with lamanchas yet

tell me if i did good


ok first doe:

a feb 2008 doe out of her GCH doe, high anxiety by larue's Zodan ( has 2 GCH sisters) and is bred to idol ( buck pictured below)

idol is by indulgence (last picture)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: if anyone remembers..*

They look pretty nice to me. :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers..*

my second choice doe i don't have a picture of her mother.. but i have grandma

she is an april 2008 doe out of kaboodle( not pictured) by idol (last post) bred to zodan( sire of last doe)

she granddam and double great granddams tiddlywinks(last picture) who is my favorite but is dying of liver cancer

maternal grandma is boogie ( black and white doe)

also what is really cool is that if kabooki (doe i reserved 2nd choice) didn't settle to zodan, she will breed her to a tiddly winks son for me for free and i can just buy kabookie


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers..*

and the last two are kind of either or for me

one is the full sister to idol ( father of kabooki and bred to aquarius)

the other is out of iodine.. who has one champion leg and is bred to idol

don't know if you guys could tell or not.. but i really like idol! and though he's a 2 year old he only needs two legs to finish

but aquarius and kabooki's kids are 250

kabooki ( if she isn't bred) is 350

and idols sister and coffee swirl are 350


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: if anyone remembers..*

They look pretty nice too...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

I think I would have gone the same way as you. First choice would be the doe you posted first, going off her mum who is just WOW - love the good wedge, the capacity of her, the beautifully attached udder and the overall balance and dairy character.

My second choice would be the second doe, to me (again going by the pic of grandma) she falls behind the first because of less strength to the topline, and less capacity in both the body/barrel and udder. BUT - I really like the fact that if she doesnt settle this time round, you get her bred. I really like getting mature animals already in milk or bred because you know exactly what you are going to get (sometimes kids grow out a little different to what we expected) and they are already in production, so it is less time until you are making some money off them.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

the lady guarantee's top 3rd placement in classes and a mammary score of at least VG on LA.
she also will replace the animal up to a year after a defect is shown and she will breed for me..

shes a dear friend and her animals are all really nice and friendly.. i just haven't learned whats what with them yet


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

Sounds like you cant go wrong!

Oh I wish I wish Australian dairy goats had udders like that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

It's true ....you can't go wrong.... :greengrin: :wink:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

I think they are all great choices, the only thing I see wrong is they appear to be showing a bit of weakness in the rear pasterns, but if these are heavy milking does that is understandable.

Very pretty animals overall


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

Can I ask what herd these goats are from? If she has a website, I'd like to look at it. . . . I'm *thinking* about getting a standard doe to breed for mini's. But I may just purchase a mini-mancha or something. I like them.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

:? I dont see them being soft in the pasterns at all?


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

If you look at Boogie I've had goats with hooves shaped like that and hooves shaped like that tend to be weaker in the pasterns, I think that Indulgence appears a little bit weak in the back. I am picky with hooves though, if they are heavy milkers though that may account for it.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

yeah I see what you mean about the hoof shape, thanks :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

the herd is woodbine way

she doesn't have a website but she has a myspace with some of her goats... most of them are deceased or dying at the moment... but shes a total herd health nut...

here's her myspace

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... =271969402

the does who are deceased are:
CH zill
GCH high anxiety
Boogie

tiddly winks has liver cancer.. so no babies from her

iodine is sold

she still has indulgence and inspiration

and a daughter out of iodine, anxiety ( i get first pick! haha). she has a 07 daughter out of boogie, a 08 grandaughter of boogie, and idols litter mate sister

i've got a list of all her stuff and prices


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

well.. at least i know more than my sister..

i showed her the pics.. and she said.. the gold ones are ugly .. don't get them

ugh teenage cow queen??


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

well I showed my little brother the pics of Grace and Kibale and he just said yuck, their udders are too big they look disgusting

:ROFL: gotta love siblings


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: if anyone remembers... i need mancha help*

well i will know within 2 weeks if i am getting kabooki bred.. or a baby..

sadly.. i kinda hope kabooki isn't bred..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: The manch situation..UPDATE!*

ok so... kabooki ( 2nd option) IS bred to zodan.. BUT my awesome friend is still going to let me get her for the price i would have paid if she didn't take which is WICKED AWESOME!

so excited

she does get first pick doe kid back, but i gets the kabooki

i'm so excited


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: The lamancha situation..UPDATE!*

That is very exciting!! Can't wait to see pics of her!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: The lamancha situation..UPDATE!*

very cool!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: The lamancha situation..UPDATE!*

im so excited!!

she just needs milking legs to finish,, teehee happy me


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: The lamancha situation..UPDATE!*

by complete surprise.. I"M GETTING HER TOMORROW!!

excitement.. i get to see my new wether.. and get the kabooki


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: lamancha sit.. KABOOKI COMES HOME TOMORROW*

That's awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: lamancha sit.. KABOOKI COMES HOME TOMORROW*

i'm so excited.. i'm going to have alot of pictures up tomorrow..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's here!!! gorgeous too*

ok soo.. i lied.. didn't get pictures. but OMG she is gorgeous

she was born 3-7-08. and is a broken chamoisee.

beautiful topline, ribspace, escutcheon, feet..

OMG shes got tiddlywinks in her pedigree 3 or 4 times close.. but wow. beautiful girl

i WILL get you pictures asap


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: She's here!!! gorgeous too*

Congrats!! That's so exciting!! :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's here!!! gorgeous too*

well we're going to get some "official" pictures of her on monday, so the next few days i will be grooming her up..i mean she'll still be a shaggy momma, but all neat without fly away hair.

she's so pretty ( at least i think so) and shes preggo to zodan which is totally cool

she has the cutest voice to.. very soft

well i DID take a picture of her in the pickup.. but you can't see much haha


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: She's here!!! gorgeous too*

Oh congrats! Can't wait for better pics! When is she due?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's here!!! gorgeous too*

she is due on may 3rd, which is exactly a week from our earliest show. i REALLY hope she has 2 girls, because if she only has one i don't get to keep any :sigh:

but if anyone wants a wether.. i'm sure i'll have some, probably as bottle kids for 35 bucks.

but we are very excited to have the booki.

when i get her "official" pictures i will have pedigree info too, so mancha people ( cough cough bonafide,sarah) can see if i did as well as i think i have


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's here!!! gorgeous too*

ok got some fun piccies of kabooki so ya'll can see what she looks like.. so cute


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: She's here!!! gorgeous too*

oh.. and she's still very much a kid.. as i saw when she ran across our spools


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PICTURES OF BOOKI UP*

well she is a looker! So you decided to get into Lamanchas too now?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: PICTURES OF BOOKI UP*

well.. i had helen who was 1/2 mancha and 1/2 boer.. but i couldn't ever show her so when we sold rainbow and ying she went too.. but then my sister was complaining cause she was left out and she wanted goats again.. and i've had a doe reserved from my friend forever. so then me nad my sister went halves on kabooki..

but i think booki may just win me over towards manchas, but i like having my three breeds in smaller numbers.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PICTURES OF BOOKI UP*

she is really pretty and is so cute.....


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: PICTURES OF BOOKI UP*

She is so pretty! I love her coloring and cute face!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: PICTURES OF BOOKI UP*

so... i can't get her to eat any hay pellets..which strikes me as odd

and it's really freaking me out alot because i worry if she's getting enough hay ( cause shes in with memphis sweetie amelia and cruiser) to make up for the lack of pellets.

are there any tricks to this? cause i don't want her to starve


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

put her favorite grain into a bucket ,,add just a little bit,,, not much... of the pellets you want her to start eating....if she finishes it.. the next day put a little more...in ....repeat each day and add a little more at a time.... until she gets a good healthy taste for it....  
The trick is do it gradually...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she probably isnt use to them. Sweet Pea still refuses to eat alfafa pellets unless they are mixed in her grain but even then she will leave some


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that's another thing.. she wouldn't eat my grain i offered her...

she's an oddball


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

did you get her grain when you picked her up? I try to get a weeks supply or more and send that much with my goats.

I am sure she is eating something -- if you want to you can try putting extra hay out just in case


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What kinds of grain have you offered her?
have you tried cob dry?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

the lady didn't feed grain, but told me to offer her some every 2-3 days as a treat and then more as she gets along in the pregnancy, i've been giving her extra hay, but i need to get her onto pellets asap, because hay is still really expensive down here.

i feed king feeds, it takes less to get more out of it, which is super cool

thinking about maybe the pellets are too big for her liking?


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

This probably isn't the best idea but it's something you could try if you want to. Sprinkle just a little molasses on the pellets and see if that entices her. Gradually let off on the molasses til she is eating just the pellets.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that could work.. i would just be a little frightened to give her too much.. i mean the worst thing would be an upset tummy.. the funniest thing would probably be her in ADHD mode..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you took her to a new home, and now making her eat strange food....she is going to balk at it. I would give her time. You cant force an animal to eat sometimes. I have had my share of picky goats and doing everything gradually is the important thing. Gigi refused to eat the grain i had for weeks but once the grain from Ashely ran out she just nosed the grain and finally she started to taste it and realized it was yummy. It took longer then I thought it should and I worried about her because she was young and all. THey wont starve themselves. The stomach rules eventually


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I would do just a little bit. A little, small sprinkle over the top. . . . it's a good sugar boost anyways. But I totally agree with Stacey that her stomach will rule out in the end.  It's only been a day in her new home, so it may take her some more time.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i was just in shock that she refused grain.. that's odd even for my usual new kids


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it actually doesnt surprise me.........goats love to keep us on our toes :roll:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

You may not like this idea ... but cut down on the hay she is getting. She needs to get hungry, then she will eat the alfalfa pellets and grain. As it is, she is being picky with that so she just fills up on hay instead. Give her 1kg of hay - that is all she needs - and she will begin to eat the grain, once she is established on the grain you can increase to free choice hay.


----------

